# Biliary dyskinesia/chronic cholecystitis



## ch81059 (Apr 7, 2014)

If the operative report has biliary dyskinesia as the post-op diagnosis and the path report says chronic cholecystitis do you code both?  I am not sure if biliary dysknesia is considered a sign or symptom of cholecystitis.
Thanks!


----------



## jplouffe (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

When ever possible, you should code the diagnosis from the Path Report.  This is a more definitive diagnosis.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ch81059 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes it does, thanks so much Jeanne!


----------

